# Lei è gelosa:io pago la sua paura



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Lei è gelosa:io pago la sua paura*

Ciao a tutti.
ecco il mio problema. Io ho 34 anni lei 12 più di me.Con un figlio di 21 anni.Conviviamo son ALTI  e bassi da più di due anni.In casa siamo in tre.
Lei è molto gelosa: in passato è stata tradita da tutti i suoi ex tranne che dal suo ex marito.A sua volta confessa di aver tradito per vendetta.
Questa è la sua storia.
La nostra è iniziata in un modo non chiaro e definito.Ci vedavamo ma entrambi avevamo altri rapporti con altri.
Poi ci siamo innamorati e abbiamo esclusi gli intrusi.
Purtroppo, appena nella vita lavorativa (quella sociale l'ho esclusa per dedicarmi a lei) appare una collega o un fornitore donna sono casini.
Come si comporta lei?All'inizio fa mille domande su com'è questa donna e poi appena l'occasione matura comincia ad insinuare che abbia,possa avere rapporti con queste donne.
Premesso che a me delle altre nulla più importa,che ho escluso le amiche o amichette (che per fortuna da tre anni nonsi fanno più sentire su mio chiaro invito) e che non ho messo gli occhi su nessuno mi disgusta ora il fatto che a causa della sua gelosia tutto vada a rotoli.
In mille occasioni io le ho proposto di raccontarmi la storia della sua gelosia e gli ho offerto il mio aiuto e la mia comprensione.Sono dell0idea che se io sono geloso a te lo dico e dico anche il perché...mi affido nelle tue mani suicuro che tu ne avrai cura.
Però lei non vuole assolutamente ammettere che sia un problema.
Mi piacerebbe che questo suo timore non sfociasse in infinite insinuazione (che mi fanno male) ma che lei capisse che io sono disposto ad aiutarci a risolvere il problema.
In poche parole: lei insinua tradimenti o approcci da marpione ma io non ho in mente che lei e nemmeno mi accordgo se una donna mi guarda o meno. Non penso ad un'altra.
ma la colpa risulta essere la mia
Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Che dirti, il mio ragazzo è stato gelosissimo x un sacco di tempo. Siamo cresciuti insieme, io ho smussato certi angoli del mio carattere o atteggiamento che potevano irritarlo e lui ha abbassato i toni. Però non permetterle di farti tagliare i ponti con tutti perchè questo è sbagliatissimo. Rispettala ma fatti rispettare


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Intanto benvenuto...*

Mandarla a stendere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Okkeyyy, dopo il benvenuto passiamo alle cose serie. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' evidente che si tratta di SUE insicurezze che, forse, tu non sei riuscito a fugare, o più probabilmente son dovute al suo passato.
La differenza di età non l'aiuta certamente a sentirsi tranquilla, ma se questa gelosia  ti manda così in crisi, dovresti apertamente farle capire che tu ti stai allontanando a causa sua.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

la gelosia l'è una gran brutta bestia.Sopratutto se te la sei presa in der drè per molte volte.
Parlatene, rassicurala, assecondola ma ,come ti han già detto, non perdere amici per questo.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> ecco il mio problema. Io ho 34 anni lei 12 più di me.Con un figlio di 21 anni.Conviviamo son ALTI e bassi da più di due anni.In casa siamo in tre.
> Lei è molto gelosa: in passato è stata tradita da tutti i suoi ex tranne che dal suo ex marito.A sua volta confessa di aver tradito per vendetta.
> Questa è la sua storia.
> ...


Uhm, figlio di 21 anni e tu ne hai 34... Intanto complimenti, non è una situazione facile. Poi come fa a sapere delle donne che appaiono nella tua vita lavorativa? Lavorate insieme? O le racconti tutto?

C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge...


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Intanto Ciao, pensa che lei entra in un turbinìo di insinuazioni, coinvolgendo il figlio, e quando vuole fa riemergere il problema tirandomi in giro e facendo in modo che lo faccia anche il figlio con sorrisini,malignità,maldicenze,pettegolezzi.
Ma io non voglio andarmene da lei.
O meglio...lo ammetto....non ne ho il coraggio.
Vorrei stare con lei senza temere che una donna per strada mi guardi più del dovuto.
E' autorizzata da me a: visionare il mio conto in bcana, il mio cellulare, la mia mail, il mio portafoglio, la mia macchina e le mie tasche.
Cos'altro posso fare per dar fine a questo strazio?


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

LE RACCONTO TUTTO. NON HO SEGRETI


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Scusate...che bella accoglienza.Grazie...queste cose fan bene al cuore.Pensavo,per disperazione di scrivere circa un mio problema, ma mi aspettavo una risposta dopo qualche giorno.Che belli che siete!

Le racconto tutto:non lavoriamo insieme.Mi scoccia dirle che abbiamo assunto una nuova ragazza.Però lo volgio fare per essere sincero. MI spiace doverle dire che ultimamente sto frequentando un corso c/o la mia azienda con due consulenti di cui una è donna.
A volte ho dovuto non dirle nulla per non avere i weekend rovinati.
L'errore sono certo è mio che insisto nello stare con lei (che non nascodo ha altri pregi)


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Intanto Ciao, pensa che lei entra in un turbinìo di insinuazioni, coinvolgendo il figlio, e quando vuole fa riemergere il problema tirandomi in giro e facendo in modo che lo faccia anche il figlio con sorrisini,malignità,maldicenze,pettegolezzi.
> Ma io non voglio andarmene da lei.
> O meglio...lo ammetto....non ne ho il coraggio.
> Vorrei stare con lei senza temere che una donna per strada mi guardi più del dovuto.
> ...


Ma sei fuori?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Scusa eh ma mi sembra esagerato il tuo atteggiamento. Vorresti andare via ma non ne hai il coraggio?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Intanto Ciao, pensa che lei entra in un turbinìo di insinuazioni, coinvolgendo il figlio, e quando vuole fa riemergere il problema tirandomi in giro e facendo in modo che lo faccia anche il figlio con sorrisini,malignità,maldicenze,pettegolezzi.
> Ma io non voglio andarmene da lei.
> O meglio...lo ammetto....non ne ho il coraggio.
> Vorrei stare con lei senza temere che una donna per strada mi guardi più del dovuto.
> ...


 
Forse ti dai troppo da fare x rassicurarla. In una coppia ci sono spazi privati che non andrebbero invasi. Una volta al mio ragazzo ho dettochiaramente che se io avessi voluto fargli le corna gliele avrei fatte nonostante tutti i suoi controlli, le sue domande, è rimasto shoccato una settimana, ma pian piano ha capito. Non puoi farti caxxare (scusa la finezza) in testa per le sue insicurezze. Aiutala, parlale ma non privarti della tua vita, del tuo spazio


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Intanto Ciao, pensa che lei entra in un turbinìo di insinuazioni, coinvolgendo il figlio, e quando vuole fa riemergere il problema tirandomi in giro e facendo in modo che lo faccia anche il figlio con sorrisini,malignità,maldicenze,pettegolezzi.
> Ma io non voglio andarmene da lei.
> O meglio...lo ammetto....non ne ho il coraggio.
> Vorrei stare con lei senza temere che una donna per strada mi guardi più del dovuto.
> ...



Mi sa che hai impostato male il rapporto... adesso sono cavoli!
Ma l'ha preteso lei di farti i raggi X ???


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Me lo ha chiesto lei di farmi i raggi X. Ma per me è stata una soddisfazione non avere nulla da nascondere


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Me lo ha chiesto lei di farmi i raggi X. Ma per me è stata una soddisfazione non avere nulla da nascondere


lo trovo molto bello da parte tua


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Me lo ha chiesto lei di farmi i raggi X. Ma per me è stata una soddisfazione non avere nulla da nascondere


Quello che no ncapisci è che se permetti oggi 10, domani vorrà 20 e così via finchè x te la storia diventerà una prigione dalla quale evadere, magari con un'altra.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo trovo molto bello da parte tua


Io no. E' angosciante


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Me lo ha chiesto lei di farmi i raggi X. Ma per me è stata una soddisfazione non avere nulla da nascondere


Non è un modo di amare sano il suo.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo trovo molto bello da parte tua


Si...ok...ma mò basta....a tutto c'è un limite eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ripeto, quello che ha detto sole al suo ragazzo vale la pena di provarlo con la tua...se vuoi tanto le corna gliele metti...ma visto che non vuoi, che non sia lei a farti desiderare di fargliele!


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io no. E' angosciante


Sì. Mi manca l'aria al solo pensiero...


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Ci sono momenti in cui cvorrei andare via, la mia situazione è la seguente.
L'anno scorso, a causa delle sue insinuazioni la lasciai.Le riconsegnai le chiavi di casa e riempii la macchina di tutta la mia roba.Ritornai dai miei.
Ci vedemmo dopo due settimane:mi confessò di avere sofferto.Decidemmo di riprovarci.
Tornai dai miei e spiegai tutto.Non nascondo che mio padre fece la stessa cosa che avrei fatto anche io.Mi disse: ok, prendi tutto, ma qui non torni più.
Per la mia donna faccio questo e altro: ok dissi.Grazie lo stesso.
Tornai da lei e dal figlio.
Durò tre o quattro settimane. Ricominciarono le insinuazioni a fronte del fatto che, parlando di matrimonio (e avendole allora detto che non volevo più sposarmi, nonostante lei me lo avesse chiesto) le dissi che con una mia ex avevo frequentato 5 anni prima un corso pre-matrimoniale.
Ora dove vado? Con 5000 € in banca, dopo viaggi e spese per la casa, TV Lcd (inutile), Librerie....bla bla bla.
In albergo?
Da amici NO. Dai miei NO.
Non escludo alcuna soluzione....anzi, ne avete?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Ci sono momenti in cui cvorrei andare via, la mia situazione è la seguente.
> L'anno scorso, a causa delle sue insinuazioni la lasciai.Le riconsegnai le chiavi di casa e riempii la macchina di tutta la mia roba.Ritornai dai miei.
> Ci vedemmo dopo due settimane:mi confessò di avere sofferto.Decidemmo di riprovarci.
> Tornai dai miei e spiegai tutto.Non nascondo che mio padre fece la stessa cosa che avrei fatto anche io.Mi disse: ok, prendi tutto, ma qui non torni più.
> ...


La tua ex di 5 anni prima?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzo...


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Sono felice, credimi di sapere, che è felice con un altro uomo. Ci siamo anche conosciuti e non ho provato invidia per quell'uomo.Ero felice di vederla sorridere con lui.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Sono felice, credimi di sapere, che è felice con un altro uomo. Ci siamo anche conosciuti e non ho provato invidia per quell'uomo.Ero felice di vederla sorridere con lui.


Bravo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps non è che ti possono ospitare per un po'?


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Aggiungo: io mi lamento,ovviamente, delle insinuazioni.Prima mi arrabbiavo. Ora preferisco prendere un libro e andare da solo in camera oppure preferisco addormentarmi a letto mentre lei eè abbracciata al figlio davanti alla TV (successo ieri sera). Poi la colpa , come lei sostiene, è la mia...che faccio scelte da adolescente e da bambino andandomene via senza salutare (ieri sera infatti non ho salutato, ma era la prima volta che non salutavo - ma ne avevo piene le p---e). L'avessi tradita..........................ma quando mai?
A volte penso........se la tradisco alm,eno si lamenta di qualcosa di vero!


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

ps non è che ti possono ospitare per un po'?
E se sei gelosa anche tu?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Aggiungo: io mi lamento,ovviamente, delle insinuazioni.Prima mi arrabbiavo. Ora preferisco prendere un libro e andare da solo in camera oppure *preferisco addormentarmi a letto mentre lei eè abbracciata al figlio davanti alla TV (successo ieri sera)*. Poi la colpa , come lei sostiene, è la mia...che faccio scelte da adolescente e da bambino andandomene via senza salutare (ieri sera infatti non ho salutato, ma era la prima volta che non salutavo - ma ne avevo piene le p---e). L'avessi tradita..........................ma quando mai?
> A volte penso........se la tradisco alm,eno si lamenta di qualcosa di vero!


Abbracciata al figlio di 21 anni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























SCAPPA più veloce della luce, aiuto...

ps scusa ma lei lavora? E il figlio?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Abbracciata al figlio di 21 anni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Duole dirlo...ma ha ragione mk. Tu 6 il suo uomo, non il figlio che coinvolge con complicità nei suoi giochetti di sospetti ed insinuazioni


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

nn capisco una cosa: che scemo.Ma se rispondo, per esempio al Emmekappa2, lo vedeno tutti? eventualmente come si fa a rispondere in privato? Chiedo.
Un abbraccio intanto a tutti...mi fate sorridere oggi. un decimo delle forza che mi manca me la state dando voi.
Il bello che poi nelle nostre scelte siamo soli! Ahaha hahhha hhh


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Me lo ha chiesto lei di farmi i raggi X. Ma per me è stata una soddisfazione non avere nulla da nascondere


non è normale fare i raggi X ad un partner, la fiducia dove sta?


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lei lavora. e Tanto. Il figlio studia. Purtroppo sono cresciuti insieme e fino a che non sono arrivato io dormivano anche insieme.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> non è normale fare i raggi X ad un partner, la fiducia dove sta?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Lei lavora. e Tanto. Il figlio studia. Purtroppo sono cresciuti insieme e fino a che non sono arrivato io dormivano anche insieme.


Io certe madri...


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Capisco gli smiles.....del tipo..........SI, BADRONE


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Lei lavora. e Tanto. Il figlio studia. Purtroppo sono cresciuti insieme e fino a che non sono arrivato* io dormivano anche insieme.*


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Scusa se mi permetto ma secondo me non 6 tu che compi scelte da adolescente ma lei che ha confuso il ruolo di madre con quello di donna, partner. Ti tratta come un bambino, anche se sembreresti + maturo di lei. MAH


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

michè, a me 'sta storia mi sembra tanto strana, sta attento che secondo me prima o poi, in qualche modo, ti bruci...


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Lei lavora. e Tanto. Il figlio studia. Purtroppo sono cresciuti insieme e fino a che non sono arrivato io dormivano anche insieme.



Bella roba!!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mollala.


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

UNA SODDISFAZIONE IO ME LA SONO PRESA: IO SONO FEDELE


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> UNA SODDISFAZIONE IO ME LA SONO PRESA: IO SONO FEDELE


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Ci sono momenti in cui cvorrei andare via, la mia situazione è la seguente.
> L'anno scorso, a causa delle sue insinuazioni la lasciai.Le riconsegnai le chiavi di casa e riempii la macchina di tutta la mia roba.Ritornai dai miei.
> Ci vedemmo dopo due settimane:mi confessò di avere sofferto.Decidemmo di riprovarci.
> Tornai dai miei e spiegai tutto.Non nascondo che mio padre fece la stessa cosa che avrei fatto anche io.Mi disse: ok, prendi tutto, ma qui non torni più.
> ...


Ma guarda... un affitto bassino lo puoi trovare, vorrai dire che ci butterai una branda e un fornello elettrico, all'inizio.

Michè  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*bruuuuuuuuuuttissssssssime* vibra a leggere il tuo racconto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Bruttissime. Bruttissime.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

C'hai 34 anni, per la carità, scappa ma di corsa.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> UNA SODDISFAZIONE IO ME LA SONO PRESA: IO SONO FEDELE


O madonna. 






Un altro membro per il club di Tibbitì, mi sa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti Micheluccio immacolato... adesso che hai scoperto di essere senza macchia, ti consiglierei caldamente di scappare a gambe levate, prima che vi leggiamo tutti e tre sulla cronaca locale.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Bella roba!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holly...finalmente  ti riconosco


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Tittibi
cioè?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Naaa... niente... è un nostro caro amico (utente) bravo! Ma bravo eh???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma così bravo.... da non cavare un ragno dal buco, da anni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Felice di essere un puro, ma tanto tanto scoglionato.

E ne abbiamo qualcuno come lui qua sopra. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(comunque il club non esiste... sono io che ho in testa queste associazioni...)

Torniamo a bomba... quando fai le valige?


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> La nostra è iniziata in un modo non chiaro e definito.Ci vedavamo ma entrambi avevamo altri rapporti con altri.
> Poi ci siamo innamorati e abbiamo esclusi gli intrusi.


secondo mè è la partenza che l'ha resa insicura, quanto tempo è durato il viavai degli intrusi? ed era chiaro ad entrambi l'iter o solo a te?

spiega le tempistiche


----------



## ranatan (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... un affitto bassino lo puoi trovare, vorrai dire che ci butterai una branda e un fornello elettrico, all'inizio.
> 
> Michè
> 
> ...


Concordo con Lupa.
Cercati subito un appartamento.
Faccio fatica ad essere obiettiva perchè uno degli aspetti caratteriali che più odio in una persona è la gelosia maniacale.
Se poi ci unisci anche la possessività viverci insieme può diventare un incubo.
Mandala da uno psicologo(parlo seriamente), stando a quello che dici ne ha davvero bisogno.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> ecco il mio problema. Io ho 34 anni lei 12 più di me.Con un figlio di 21 anni.Conviviamo son ALTI e bassi da più di due anni.In casa siamo in tre.
> Lei è molto gelosa: in passato è stata tradita da tutti i suoi ex tranne che dal suo ex marito.A sua volta confessa di aver tradito per vendetta.
> Questa è la sua storia.
> ...


 
Non preoccuparti, io vengo puntualmente cazziato per reati copulatori che non ho commesso e che, quando la sgridata finisce, mi pento puntualmente di non aver commesso (almeno mi sgridavano per qualcosa).


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, io vengo puntualmente cazziato per reati copulatori che non ho commesso e che, quando la sgridata finisce, *mi pento puntualmente di non aver commesso (almeno mi sgridavano per qualcosa).*




















   col senno di poi comincio a pensarlo pure io...


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, io vengo puntualmente cazziato per reati copulatori che non ho commesso e che, quando la sgridata finisce, mi pento puntualmente di non aver commesso (almeno mi sgridavano per qualcosa).


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

cari tutti,
ebbi una relazione (che ricordo con un affetto impressionante!) tre anni prima di conoscere M.
In quei tre anni mi scoprii carino: piacevo e capivo volta dopo volta che se ci provavo mi veniva detto anche "sì".
La cosa mi faceva felice perché nn pensavo di poter piacere.
Il bello che ho avuto sempre belle donne (e intelligenti).Ne esistono...credetimi, al di là delle facile battute.
Ho sempre cercato la donna dolce.
Trascorsi così 3 anni di puro Marpionismo.
Tra quelle capitò lei.
La conobbi in spiaggia: mi affascino quella sua aria triste e oltre modo altezzosa.
Mi chiedevo: cosa penserà?Chi è? Chi le ha fatto del male per avere quello sguardo ingrugnito?
Con una scusa degna di nota la conobbi.
Andai presso il suo lettino e le dissi: "sarai amata il giorno che potrai mostrare a qualcuno la tua debolezza senza che questo mostri la sua forza".
Poi dopo 4 chiacchere le chiesi il permesso di guardare il suo cell.
Un vecchio Nokia non degno di nota...:digitai il mio numero, mentre fingevo di commentare la bellezza del design.
Fu così che il suo numero apparve sul mio cell opportunamente in vibrazione.
Ci vedemmo.
Un aperitivo.
Un bagno insieme.
e dopo una settimana uscimmo insieme.
Facemmo l'amore.

Pensavo ad un'avventura.
Forse lo pensava anche lei dato che non era ancora ufficialmente uscita da un storia.
Più avanti mi confesso che fece l'amore con me per convincersi che la sua storia era finita.
E finì.

Ma nel mentre io facevo lo scemo con altre in spiaggia.
E lei mi vide.
Anche lei non perse l'occasione di andare a trovare (dormendoci insieme) un altro suo ex.

Poi ci ricomponemmo e dopo due mesi di incontri ci scoprimmo innamorati.
Lei dice che si innamorò di me quella notte che, nonostante la pioggia e tutto inzuppato, rimasi ad aspettare che lei mi aprisse la porta.
Avevamo litigato e io cervao di riappacificarmi con lei.
L'avevo cercata:era in casa ma nn ne voleva sapere si aprirmi.
Uscì. Pensando che me ne fossi andato.
Tornò dopo due ore ed io ero ancora lì a sotto la pioggia:senza ombrello.

Ebbe così inizio questa storia.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> L'avevo cercata:era in casa ma nn ne voleva sapere si aprirmi.
> Uscì. Pensando che me ne fossi andato.
> *Tornò dopo due ore ed io ero ancora lì a sotto la pioggia:senza ombrello.*
> 
> Ebbe così inizio questa storia.









ps ci stai prendendo in giro eh? Burlone...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


Sdeng!


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

andò così....altro che burlone.
EmmeKappa2....credimi


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

e da li non vi siete più lasciati!​


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Sdeng!


ti si è scheggiato almeno un dentino??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

mi hai fatto sciogliere...


mollala.


----------



## ranatan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> andò così....altro che burlone.
> EmmeKappa2....credimi


Anche a me sembri un pò "finto"...nel senso che sei fin troppo dolce e in apparenza ingenuo.
Ma se davvero sei così mi sa che hai trovato  una donna che si approfitta della tua bontà e ti vessa come una stregaccia...


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

capisco le Vostre perplessità.
Io sono così con tutti i miei difetti. Ne elenco qualcuno va...
1) mi piacciono comunque le donne;
2) sono stato fino a che ho conosciuto lei un "irresponsabile".Spendevo i mie soldi senza senso, non ho mai avuto un progetto di vita.
3) sono stato anche con lei un instintivo: alle sue sberle ho risposto con altre sberle (è capitato, ma solo per reagire alle sue).
4) per un problema di salute serio mi ritrovo alle 23:00 ad aver sonno.Certo è che mi alzo tutte le mattine alle 06:00 e lavoro nella mia azienda per 11 ore tutti i giorni.(difetto di cui lei si lamenta da un anno - poi alla fine, anche su mie proposte, non si fa nulla....mica esce con me se le chiedo di uscire)
5) sono un dolce (forse troppo).
6) non sono un uomo fatto e finito.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti si è scheggiato almeno un dentino??


Assolutamente si... non riesco a parlare senza sputacchiare.


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Vorrei inoltre porvi una domanda dal punto di vista medico.
Io la faccio: fino ad un anno fa, facendo l'amore, il momento di massimo godimento si verificava con, diciamo così, quantità copiosa di seme.
Ora,nn so spiegarmi il motivo, la quantità si è ridotta molto.
M. crede che il mio seme venga "sparso" altrove.
Così, ovviamente non è, ma è anche questa fonte di discussione.
Esiste uno specialista che possa "provare" che la quantità ridotta di seme non dipende dall'averlo disseminato altrove?
Io non mi spiego questa riduzione, credetemi.
Grazie


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> M. crede che il mio seme venga "sparso" altrove.
> Così, ovviamente non è, ma è anche questa fonte di discussione.


porca miseria, scusa, ma la potrai amare quanto vuoi ma con una che misura i *centilitri *(misurasse almeno i centimetri...) insinuando che 'spargo' altrove proprio nn ci potrei stare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e dille che ti sei fatto una pippa!!!


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Vorrei inoltre porvi una domanda dal punto di vista medico.
> Io la faccio: fino ad un anno fa, facendo l'amore, il momento di massimo godimento si verificava con, diciamo così, quantità copiosa di seme.
> Ora,nn so spiegarmi il motivo, la quantità si è ridotta molto.
> .
> Grazie


ah guarda..è lo stesso problema mio solo inverso.
prima ero scarsa..ora son copiosa..


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Forse ho dato un giudizio troppo affrettato.

Forse...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... senti... perchè non dai alla tua donna il nostro indirizzo?
Magari ha voglia di fare due chiacchiere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps: sono sana come un pesce ma giuro che anch'io alle 23 ho sonno.
Mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Che bello...oggi davvero mi avete fatto sorridere.
ma chi siete....Brugola, La lupa...insomma dove posso trovare qualche vostra descrizione? Se possibile,ovvio


----------



## Old Michele (22 Ottobre 2008)

Anche Cornofrancese chi sei? Linedombra? Vi va di presentarvi?


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

ci sono gli schedari di polizia che dovrebbero essere aggiornati


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Anche Cornofrancese chi sei? Linedombra? Vi va di presentarvi?


oddio, anche tu vuoi una foto?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	










macchè presentazione vuoi, miiiiiii..... leggi quello che scriviamo e come la pensiamo, c'è la funzione 'cerca', quella è la nostra presentazione.

cmq nn ho ancora capito quale sia il tuo problema....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono gli schedari di polizia che dovrebbero essere aggiornati


io sono 'cornofrancese' anche lì!


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Forse ho dato un giudizio troppo affrettato.
> 
> Forse...
> 
> ...


due parole al figlio non possono mancare


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Ottobre 2008)

Ciao Michele, benvenuto.
Credo che la gelosia, prima d'essere definita esagerata e soffocante, vada valutata. Se una persona è gelosa e possessiva di natura, senza un perchè, farà fare una vita di m. al proprio partner. Se, invece, sono caratteristiche giustificabili...vanno giustificate.
Certo è, che ognuno di noi ha i propri parametri, il proprio metro di misura. E non è di poco conto il fatto che, chi vuol essere libertino, tende a dare della "smisurata" alla gelosia della dolce metà.
Per una mia ex, io ero geloso e possessivo all'inverosimile: non ti dico, però, come si comportava. Facile non darsi dei limiti e poi ribaltare la colpa a chi te l'impone, a chi ti frena, a chi s'incazza per l'esagerazione.
Airforever


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

Come cantava la Ferri nella sua bellissima canzone:

Ognuno è un cantastoria
tante facce nella memoria
tanto di tutto tanto di niente
le parole di tanta gente.
Tanto buio tanto colore
tanta noia tanto amore
tante sciocchezze tante passioni
tanto silenzio tante canzoni.


Benvenuto Michele.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> oddio, anche tu vuoi una foto?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ossignore...


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Michele, benvenuto.
> Credo che la gelosia, prima d'essere definita esagerata e soffocante, vada valutata. Se una persona è gelosa e possessiva di natura, senza un perchè, farà fare una vita di m. al proprio partner. Se, invece, sono caratteristiche giustificabili...vanno giustificate.
> Certo è, che ognuno di noi ha i propri parametri, il proprio metro di misura. E non è di poco conto il fatto che, chi vuol essere libertino, tende a dare della "smisurata" alla gelosia della dolce metà.
> Per una mia ex, io ero geloso e possessivo all'inverosimile: non ti dico, però, come si comportava. Facile non darsi dei limiti e poi ribaltare la colpa a chi te l'impone, a chi ti frena, a chi s'incazza per l'esagerazione.
> Airforever


parole sante, per questo domandavo: sei certo di non scatenare tu il dubbio?
credi, non rassicura guardare il cell o il conto in banca.. tenerli in chiaro insomma, perchè si possono avere 2 schede, pagare in contanti... insomma non c'è limite creativo se c'è sospetto e nemmeno se c'è tradimento.
La fiducia si conquista in altro modo...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Michele ha detto:


> Che bello...oggi davvero mi avete fatto sorridere.
> ma chi siete....Brugola, La lupa...insomma dove posso trovare qualche vostra descrizione? Se possibile,ovvio





Michele ha detto:


> Anche Cornofrancese chi sei? Linedombra? Vi va di presentarvi?


Eccolo là.





Come pensavo.

C'ha ragione tua moglie.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eccolo là.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























avevo fatto finta niente e tu.....


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> avevo fatto finta niente e tu.....


E ma mica siamo qua a friggere con l'acqua eh...



Ah...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... bell'avatar.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ma mica siamo qua a friggere con l'acqua eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meglio di Igor eh? avevi ragione... non mi potevo guardare nemmeno io!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2009)

*???*

Che fine avrà fatto Michele con tutti i suoi problemi e con tutte le sue .... domande ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

